# Do I have IBS?



## blah2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

I am a 15 year old Male. About 2 weeks ago, I started noticing several things, most prominently that I had what I believe is called Leaky Gas syndrome (I could, and still can faintly smell it, only while I am at school though). While it is gross, i decided to dismiss, however the next day it got worse, at this point I was also very constipated. I took some laxatives and got out one long, light brown stool (Not normal for me). Then the next few days i tried to go as much as possible. During this time my stool was probably the most deformed, being very thin and light brown, like strips, or sort of long, very thin stools (all light brown). {i might be forgetting some stuff} then last week, it was at it's worst, me having to strain to get the tiniest amount out. I was on the toilet 50% of the day (long weekend) for about 3-4 days, then after straining so much i decided just to give up for about 3 days, then after that i could go with sort of light brown, flatter stools, but they were larger. Then starting last night I am having somewhat bulky stools that are a mix of dark brown and light brown. also I think it may be worth noting that about a week ago I Upped my fiber intake by a lot. Like i said, i May be forgetting some important details. Also I have been finding small blobs of mucus in my stool, as well as during school feeling minor anal leakage of mucus. I have had not diarrhea either. Also my doctor says the recent change in my diet is the reason I have all these symptoms.

Thank You


----------



## zgarcia1990 (Jan 23, 2013)

u have some symptoms but the only way to be officially diagnosed is by a doctor. See a gastroenterologist about the constipation. You might just need some stuff to regulate your bowel movements. Dont get accustomed to laxatives without doctors orders. It can mess up your intestines.

Best of luck!


----------



## blah2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

zgarcia1990 said:


> u have some symptoms but the only way to be officially diagnosed is by a doctor. See a gastroenterologist about the constipation. You might just need some stuff to regulate your bowel movements. Dont get accustomed to laxatives without doctors orders. It can mess up your intestines.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you for the reply,

Anyways, he suggested the laxative. And i have gotten new symptoms and some have gone away. I started taking Beano and a gas reliever, both work wonders, no more bloating. My stomach is hurting less, except it hurts in the morning (however It recently has come to mind that stomach pains in correlation with IBS are enough to get you hunched over and moaning {sorry if wrong}, mine are just aches). When I do go, I have been going a lot more, but the stool is still pretty gross and not normal, also I never feel like I have had a full evacuation. As stated with the leaky gas, today I noticed during school that I had a little gas, I held it in, then i felt it go up. THen i felt a bad taste in my mouth, I breathed out and it was a pretty similar smell. Today I barely smelled the gas, and no one has said a thing which makes me think it is internal? I have been running for 20 minutes for three days now, afterwards I feel great. Also I was incorrect before, when i get that feeling in my anus, there is never any mucus, however the toilet tissue usually smells pretty gross. Today, however, it didn't stink when i wiped, but I still got that feeling. My doctor could not diagnose that. HE suggests I stick to my diet and my digestive system will get better.

Thank you


----------



## dakotahrose (Jan 22, 2013)

You may have to make changes in what you usually eat and drink. Try eating more fresh foods, no processed foods, or junk foods. Stay away from greasy fast food, cut way back on your sugar intake, and carbonated beverages. Get some tests done to find out if you may have excess yeast in your GI tract, or if you may have food allergies or sensitivities. Try taking Probiotics to try to get the good bacteria in your GI tract to do their job, help you digest your foods, and have a normal stool, again.

Have you, within the past two weeks or so, started taking something (i.e. prescription drugs), or consuming something different than what you used to? I'd say, go to the doctor, and have him run some tests. You may have an infection, strong smelling gas and stools (may be caused by high yeast in your GI tract), and excessive mucous in the stools may be caused by irritation of the intestines, or maybe, IBS. Check out the labels on the foods you usually eat. Research MSG (mono sodium glutamate). Try to avoid foods with Carrageenan (some ice creams, dairy foods). This is a thickener/ stabilizer found in many foods, and also found in aircraft de-icer. Gross!


----------



## blah2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

dakotahrose said:


> You may have to make changes in what you usually eat and drink. Try eating more fresh foods, no processed foods, or junk foods. Stay away from greasy fast food, cut way back on your sugar intake, and carbonated beverages. Get some tests done to find out if you may have excess yeast in your GI tract, or if you may have food allergies or sensitivities. Try taking Probiotics to try to get the good bacteria in your GI tract to do their job, help you digest your foods, and have a normal stool, again.
> 
> Have you, within the past two weeks or so, started taking something (i.e. prescription drugs), or consuming something different than what you used to? I'd say, go to the doctor, and have him run some tests. You may have an infection, strong smelling gas and stools (may be caused by high yeast in your GI tract), and excessive mucous in the stools may be caused by irritation of the intestines, or maybe, IBS. Check out the labels on the foods you usually eat. Research MSG (mono sodium glutamate). Try to avoid foods with Carrageenan (some ice creams, dairy foods). This is a thickener/ stabilizer found in many foods, and also found in aircraft de-icer. Gross!


Thank for the reply, but since I posted this some things have changed. After eating a lot of yogurt and taking probiotics daily for almost 2 weeks, the stomach rumbling and most of the stomach pain is gone. At times I still have pretty bad gas. I have been running as well. The main problem is that some days I get a gas/ fecal order coming from my bum and school, towards the end of the day, and it's very embarrassing. It used to last all day at school, but recently some days I have very little, and some days I have a medium amount, but it is still gross and people notice, I think. My anus is incredibly sore, and it was itchy, but after putting some stuff up there for a few days it stopped itching, now it is just very very sore and I sometimes get blood when I wipe. I am going more often, with pale brown-sort of dark brown stool, however what look like a good sign is the fact my bowel movements are becoming larger (as in I used to have maybe one medium sized bowel movement a day and a bunch of smaller ones to know all medium sized ones). I went to the doctor, I got a stomach Xray (which revealed I had a lot of backed up, constipated stool in there). I also got tested for some stuff, all turned up negative. However my biggest concern is the foul smell at school, the bad breath I get (it smells like gas, it is on and off). And it feels like there is some discharge, but only at school. When I wipe there isn't, so I am confused.


----------

